# My silkies!



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I finally got some better pictures of these two! Can't believe how time flies - they're 8 weeks already! 

First two are Penny (more partridge colouring) and the last one is Leonard (black). I have no idea of sexes. Penny put up quite a time when she was picked up and held though, while Leonard just sat there. 

Just thought I'd share. I'd love to get more Silkies - I just love these little guys.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Very cute! Penny is a girl for sure. Partridge girls are very different from partridge boys and you definitely got a girl there and Leonard also looks very much like a girl.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I agree, Penny is a girl, and so is Leona!!


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

You really think they're both girls?! That's exciting! I'd hate to give them if they were both Roos or something.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Interesting, I thought boy for the partridge and unsure for the black one yet. From what I've seen in my silkies girls have round poofs on their heads and the boys pointed back. Here are some 8 week old pics from my flock last year. I couldn't find a pic of my black silkie at 8 weeks but you can see by the partridge and buff the round top heads while the white silkie is the rooster and has a swooped back poof.


----------



## valleychicks (May 26, 2013)

I hope they're both girls, but my thought from when they were young chicks was that Penny was a boy and Leonard was a girl


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I will have to try to get some of my old picture of my darker girls like Leonard but here is a picture of some of my partridge girls and my partridge roo. I have varying shades here. I believe Leonard to be partridge based but a very dark. They are both very young yet and their crsts should fill in more. I have a couple of girls the same color as Leonard. We call them ******** and I will use them to breed if the partridges are getting to light in color. They will produce darker partridges.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------

